# Betta Story-The Outdoors



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

Chapter 1-Outside (Stream's POV)
I waited in my cup. I had been there for days now. I had come with about 150 other bettas. Some were bought, a few had died, but most, like me, waited. When people walked by, we would swim around and flare to try to grab thier attention. Sometimes it worked, others, they just walked away. I got fed a few pellets a day. My water had not been changed since my arrival. I sometimes sat thinking about back when I had a larger jar to live in, or before that when i was with my brothers and sisters. Several of them had come with me, but all of them had been taken. I was next to a brilliant red betta, with a delta tail. He looked like he wanted to leave, to. 

One day, there was a commotion in the pet store. There was quite a bit of water in it. One store employee tripped on a cart. The cart hit our shelf, and alot of out cups fell into the water. Mine wobbled, then plummeted in with them. the water was frigid, and the shock of it made me numb. As we tumbled in the water, our containers opened. Anouther employee walked by the automatic door to open it. The other one opened as the water rushed into the exit. We were washed out the door. Outside was very warm. We washed down some blacktop, then into a little river of water next to a road. The water was warm, too. We all settled down and began to enjoy ourselves. The red betta swam up to me. "Hi, I'm Spring!" He said. 

"I'm Stream" I replied. 

A betta that was up front said to the group, "Why don't we stay as a group together?"

Replies of "Sure!", "Yes!", and "OK" Came from the bettas. 

"I stay" I said.

"So will I" Spring said.

Our adventure had begun.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Please comment on my story. 

I will post anouther chapter after 3 comments.
Please point out typos or mistakes also. If you think i should change/add some things, plase tell me. Name suggustions would also be appreciated.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

your story is very good although not realistic male bettas will fight to the death and I don't think they go in groups I might be wrong tho some male brothers are known to be well with each other and not fight but eventually their natural instinc will kick in or it ends up being a freak of nature and they live happily to the end of their lives. Sorry post was so long anyway great story!!!!!


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

Ethan said:


> your story is very good although not realistic male bettas will fight to the death and I don't think they go in groups I might be wrong tho some male brothers are known to be well with each other and not fight but eventually their natural instinc will kick in or it ends up being a freak of nature and they live happily to the end of their lives. Sorry post was so long anyway great story!!!!!


Thank you! I know that male bettas realisticly fight, but in my story I'm going to have them for the most part get along good!


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

Chapter 2- Finding a home
We swam down the little stream (In reality, a stream of runoff) for a while. The betta who came up with the living in a group idea said his name was Streak. Spring had a friend named Hershey, who he introduced to me. Now the four of us swam together, chatting amongst ourselves. Presently, the runoff channel made a left turn. We followed it for a while. Then, it made a cross over the road. 

Green Road was known for the runoff crossing and flooding it. Cars had to drive through it. 

We didn't know that when we came to the crossing. We began to swim over the road. With a roar, a car passed on the other side. Waves slammed into us and pushed us back off the street. Anouther car went be on that side. We were shaken, but nobody was seriously hurt. We tried again, but once again, we were pushed back. A few of us were banged up a bit now. On our third try, we made it across just as a truck crossed the road. We were hit by waves again. There, the channel widened and deepened into a sort of pond. The water was about a 2 feet deep in the deepest spots. There was plenty of room for all of us, about 70. "Why don't we stay here?" A Torquise betta asked. Once again, all the bettas agreed. We had found a new home.

Please comment!


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

Chapter 3-Group Life
We woke up the next morning feeling well-rested and hungry. That was anouther good thing about our pond. It had lots of bugs. I saw a taste looking bug up at the top, and rushed to get him. As I did, I bumped into anouther betta. We both stopped. He was the green betta who had suggusted we live here. 

"Hi, I'm Emrerald" He said

"I'm Stream" I replied.

"Sorry about that, I was after the same bug you were!" He apoligized

"It's OK", I said, "I did the same thing" Hershey joined up with us and we had some fun catching food and talking.

"I remember when I was a fry, I lived in a large tank with like...over 80 others. Then I got older, and I was moved into a smaller jar. My brothers and sisters were too. After a little time went by, Me and about 10 others were put into tiny cups and we were moved to that store. 2 of my siblings got sold right away. 1 of them died, and a few more got bought before we escaped. 4 of them are in our group" He told us.

"That's sad that you were seperated from so many of your siblings." Emerald said. 

We all talked as the day went on. We were also busy exploring our new home. We discovered there were plenty of hiding plants. Also, there was a jutting rock that would make a good shelter. Down at the other end of the pond, there was a little area of "rapids" then the channed went on. Our water was filtered as the channel slowly flowed through. When the afternoon began, alot of us took naps under the plants. Me, Streak, Hershey, Spring, and Emerald all became good friends. When night fell, we all fell asleep very quickly. 

Comments Please!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is an awesome story! More!


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> This is an awesome story! More!


Thank You! 

Chapter 4-The Thunderstorm
Today was my third full day in the group. The summer heat was building in the water too. In fact, it was so warm that today we had trouble getting the energy to move around. We snatched some bugs, but didn't play around like we did the last two days. Me and Spring were lying under a plant where it was cooler. Streak and Emerald were off talking with a few other group members. I didn't know where Hershey was. 

"Sure is pretty warm" Spring said. 

"Yeah. I hope it gets cooler soon" I replied.

The day progressed. Some of us settled down to nap. I was just drifting off to sleep when I heard a slight rumbling. I figured it was nothing to worry about so I went back to my nap. But the rumbling continued, getting louder each time, although the water made it sound wierd. I diecieded to swim up to the surface to see what was going on. I went up to just below it and looked up. The sky was dark. All of a sudden, there was a thundering boom. Water began to hit our pond. Anouther boom crashed overhead. The rain got heavier. I swam torwads the rock that was our "shelter". The other bettas made thier way thier too. We all huddled thier for a while, well the rumbling continued overhead. Eventually, the noise trailed off so just the rain could be heard. After a while, the rain stopped, too. We went up to see what happened. The water level in our pond was a little higher. Near the top, it was also cooler. We all swam around in happyness, catching bugs, talking, and enjoying ourselves. After a while, it got dark and we settled down to sleep.

Please comment on the story/chapter!


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

Chapter 5-More Food
I had been with the group 14 full days. We were setteling in great. There had been 2 more thunderstorms since the one. The water was much cooler now. 

Over the last few days there had been more bugs then there were before the storms. Today there was even more. Me and my buddies just hung out near the surface, eating and chatting.

"Lot's of chow today, huh" Spring remarked.

"Sure is" Emerald replied. "And our water level has gotten higher too."

"The water is a nice tempeture as well" I added.

"All of that must be increasing the number of bugs" Hershey said.

"I wonder if we will get any more storms?" Emerald said.

"I donno" Spring put in.

Some other bettas had already had thier fill and were chasing each other around in a friendly manner. A few other bettas were just beguinning to eat. Me and my friends finished, then decieded to join the bettas playing. 

Today was definitely a fun day. Emerald, Streak, Hershey, Spring, and I settled down under a clump of plants to sleep.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

pretty good!!!so far


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome!!! Continue! Thanks for following my story!


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

BettasForever said:


> Awesome!!! Continue! Thanks for following my story!


Thank You! Your welcome.



Ethan said:


> pretty good!!!so far


Thank You! Here is the next chappie...

Chapter 6-Water Problems
I had now been living with the group for 21 days. We all got along pretty good. There had been anouther Thunderstorm, and thier was still plenty of water and food. This morning some of us were sleeping in, 
although me and some others were already eating. Hershey swam up and joined me.

"Still lots of food, huh?" Hershey remarked.

"Yep. Tastey food too" I replied.

"That betta, Watermelon, is busy tending is fry now." Hershey said.

It was true. A few days a go, Watermelon had spawned with a resident female, and now he was gaurding his fry. There were over 50 of them. Some of the other bettas helped him from time to time, but he was usually there. (I know, other bettas would eat the fry, but this is a little bit unrealistic) 

Streak was swimming up to join them now, and most of the group was up. 

"Good Morning guys" Streak said.

"Good Morning Streak" I said.

"Good Morning" Hershey said to him.

Later that afternoon, me and a few other bettas diecieded to go visit the side of the road. We swam over and looked around. Cars were wizzing by. Water splashed up as they did. Me and the others waited in a sheltered spot, so the waves didn't hit us. 

Suddenly, the water flow was reduced. 

"That's wierd" A betta named Tornado said.

Indeed it was. 

"This could create problems at the pond" I said.

"Let's go!" Spring shouted.

We swam back to the pond, were we all gathered and I told the story of what happened. We were all worried, but there wasn't much we could do.

The next morning, we notcied the water level was a little lower. Thier was still plenty of bugs, but it did worry us as we eat. 

"There's not to much water coming in" Tornado reported.

Throughout the day, the water level got a little lower. By the time we went to bed, it was at least 2" down from the morning before. I was getting very concerned now. Watermelon, too, was looking worried.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice story.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

very nice and unrealistic but the unrealistic facts are the ones that make story good


----------

